# H} Various W}Tau and CSM



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I have various stuff to trade:

*Books:*
Latest Edition Dark Eldar Codex
OOP Codex Armageddon
OOP LOTR Mordor

*Black Library:*
Chapter War by Ben Counter (Soul Drinkers)
Ulrika The Vampire Bloodborn by Nathan Long 
Let The Galaxy Burn By Various Writers
Sons Of Dorn by Chris Roberson (Imperial Fists)
Battle Of The Fang by Chris Wraight (space wolves battle book)
Grey Knights by Ben Counter (First book of Grey Knights Omnibus)
Dark Adeptus by Ben Counter (Second book of Grey Knights Omnibus)
Hammer Of Daemons by Ben Counter (Third book of Grey Knights Omnibus)

*Malifaux:*
Neverborn Voodoo Doll
Neverborn Teddy

*Specialty Games:*
Inquisitor: Battle Brother Artemis

*Orks*
10 Gretchins including Ork Runtherd still in box but no shrink wrap

I am after Tau and a squad of chaos space marines if you would like to buy them instead the link to the post is here: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=117744

Thank you for looking

Gothic


----------

